# Nandroid recovery?



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

Every time i attempt to recover a nandroid backup it fails and says invalid checksum, is there anyway to skip the checksum check?


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

did you change the name of the backup?
and maybe put a space in it?


----------



## yentna (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you use the correct recovery? I use the latest 5.0.2.0. ---- 5.0.2.0 will restore 2.0.5.6, but not the other way around.

Terry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope didnt change the name or anything.
Backing up and attempting to restore from the same version.


----------

